# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продажа свежих лидов. Октябрь — Декабрь обнова.

## Жора Фомин

Новые поступления по базам. Очень много всего.

Россия/Казахстан/Латвия/Литва/Эстония...... 
Физ лица с указанием дохода. Четко подойдут под СБ
FOREX:
-регистрации на брокера
-FOREX обучение
-ТЕРЯВШИЕ(ФИО/ТЕЛ/ПОЧТА/ДЕП/БРОКЕР)

Crypto:
-инвесторы в крипто хайпы
-покупатели входящего курса

Много банков РФ

Европа/Азия(Германия/Англия/Польша/Китай/Сингапур/Австралия/Индия......)
FOREX:
-Регистрации без дальнейшей работы в компании.
-Инвесторы форекс
-Инвесторы хайп проектов
-Обучающие курсы.

Если есть вопросы, пишите. Отвечу без проблем.

За более детальной информацией @Mikonos13

----------

